# Kingdom of Fife



## AlbieR

The anchor handler Kingdom of Fife is ancored off Invararay at the head of Loch Fyne. Does anybody know why she is there? She does not appear to have anything on deck. It is so unusual to see that type of craft up here.

AlbieR


----------



## James_C

She's on long term charter to the MOD for maintenance of moorings and suchlike, so I'd imagine that's why she's there.


----------



## AlbieR

Jim,

Thnks for the information but there are no MOD facilities at Inveraray and Loch Fyne is a pleasure loch with no commercial moorings past Ardrishaig where the timber carriers come to load. The largest we get up here is the Waverley when she does summer season. Just intrigued what brings the Kingdom of Fife so far up the Loch, look on AIS to see how far up she is.

Albie


----------



## James_C

Possibly an exercise then, as I believe she occasionally takes part in them.


----------



## joe732

AlbieR said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thnks for the information but there are no MOD facilities at Inveraray and Loch Fyne is a pleasure loch with no commercial moorings past Ardrishaig where the timber carriers come to load. The largest we get up here is the Waverley when she does summer season. Just intrigued what brings the Kingdom of Fife so far up the Loch, look on AIS to see how far up she is.
> 
> Albie


Is the MOD mooring buoy used by Frigates etc still in place off Inverary? (I don't have a chart of the Loch to hand)

If so, that's possibly why the Kingdom of Fife is there overhauling/renewing it.

Joe


----------



## vickentallen

Sound range still over at St Catherines, I think, opposite Inveraray. maintenance ?


----------



## AlbieR

vickentallen said:


> Sound range still over at St Catherines, I think, opposite Inveraray. maintenance ?


Thanks for that. She does have a pontoon nearby her so I presume it is the Range Pontoon, looks like query answered. Look at http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/LochFyneNoiseRange#Shore station
for more information.

Albie


----------



## chadburn

Used in conjunction with the Folder shown in My Gallery, re noise reduction measures.


----------

